# Eheim 2227 Wet/Dry Canister problem



## ccla (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello everybody,

I was wondering if anybody with a Eheim Wet/Dry canister can help me. I bought one a couple of months ago and yesterday I was setting it up and there seem to be a problem with the upper connection on the Wet/dry floater compartment. It seems that it does not sit firmly in the corresponding tube on the main canister body. See following picture (the fit is similar when the motor housing is set on top of the canister and locked into place):










I would think that the connection should look like this:










I tried to paly around with the compartment and see if any of the seals were not placed correctly but is just seems that the fit is just not there.
I was wondering if anyone had a similar problem and solved it?

Thank you.


----------



## acquario (Feb 7, 2007)

OMG I have the same exact problem but in my case I was also missing the O-ring I ordered one and received it yesterday and plan on installing it and try it tomorrow if it doesn't rain... check and see if you are missing yours too


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Just curious, did these leak?


----------



## ccla (Feb 2, 2009)

acquario said:


> OMG I have the same exact problem but in my case I was also missing the O-ring I ordered one and received it yesterday and plan on installing it and try it tomorrow if it doesn't rain... check and see if you are missing yours too


Acquario,

which o-ring are you talking about? The one at the top of the floater compartment?


----------



## ccla (Feb 2, 2009)

KaiserSousay said:


> Just curious, did these leak?


KaiserSousay,

I do not know if it leaks since I did not try to fill it yet. The manual, however, is saying to make sure that the upper connection is firmly inserted into the canister so I assume that it would leak. I shot an e-mail to Eheim and hopefully I will get a response tomorrow.


----------



## acquario (Feb 7, 2007)

yes the one on top I just installed it and it fits nice and tight gonna test it in the next hour or so... still raining here


ccla said:


> acquario said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I have the same exact problem but in my case I was also missing the O-ring I ordered one and received it yesterday and plan on installing it and try it tomorrow if it doesn't rain... check and see if you are missing yours too
> ...


----------



## acquario (Feb 7, 2007)

well I have another problem... the floater compartment has a 1 inch crack.... $30 for a new one.... this filter has become way too expansive....


acquario said:


> yes the one on top I just installed it and it fits nice and tight gonna test it in the next hour or so... still raining here
> 
> 
> ccla said:
> ...


----------



## ccla (Feb 2, 2009)

acquario said:


> well I have another problem... the floater compartment has a 1 inch crack.... $30 for a new one.... this filter has become way too expansive....
> 
> 
> acquario said:
> ...


Is this a new filter? If so, why would you have to pay for something that is broken?
Anyway, how did you get the floater compartment upper openint to seal to the canister?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

When you install the pump head, there is a locating hole that the 'post' on top the float compartment fits in that keeps the upper connection snug against the filter housing. There should be a small o-ring on the post that the upper compartment hole slides onto on the filter. 
Here is a pic of what I'm talking about.


----------



## acquario (Feb 7, 2007)

no it wasn't new I purchased it on ebay and it was a customer return.... I got it for $120 including shipping but was sold as is..... live and learn

Is this a new filter? If so, why would you have to pay for something that is broken?
Anyway, how did you get the floater compartment upper openint to seal to the canister?[/quote]


----------



## ccla (Feb 2, 2009)

Deeda said:


> When you install the pump head, there is a locating hole that the 'post' on top the float compartment fits in that keeps the upper connection snug against the filter housing. There should be a small o-ring on the post that the upper compartment hole slides onto on the filter.
> Here is a pic of what I'm talking about.


Deeda,

I have that o-ring (you should be able to see it in the first picture if you look hard enouth  ). My problem is that the upper hole slides on the post as I push it, but as soon as I release pressure, the post slides out again.


----------



## ccla (Feb 2, 2009)

So after talking to Eheim I bit the bullet and tried the filter. It turns out that the upper connection does not need to be water tight as no water goes through it. I ran the filter for half an hour or so and I saw no problems. Moreover it seems that as the filter is running, the connection is pulled closer together.

Anyway, I am thankful as now I can finally fill the tank and start the cycling.


----------



## acquario (Feb 7, 2007)

ccla thank you you saved me a call to Eheim.... now I gotta try to fix the leak at the bottom of floater compartment.....


----------



## ccla (Feb 2, 2009)

acquario said:


> ccla thank you you saved me a call to Eheim.... now I gotta try to fix the leak at the bottom of floater compartment.....


acquario,

the filter has been running for over a week in my cycling tank with no problems. You might be able to use hot glue to fix the floater compartment. How big it the crack?


----------



## npg3 (Nov 27, 2005)

I hooked my 2227 up yesterday....seems to be okay.

I spoke with Eheim in the past, and they were a pleasure on the phone. They even e-mailed pictures of what needed to be done on my other canister.


----------



## acquario (Feb 7, 2007)

I got lucky this time... no crack just a missing o-ring.. and by luck again I had bought a complete o-ring replacement set so after 6 moths I got my unit back up !!! What a long journey.... lesson learned never buy filters that are store returns....
Thank you all

acquario,

the filter has been running for over a week in my cycling tank with no problems. You might be able to use hot glue to fix the floater compartment. How big it the crack?[/quote]


----------



## gurvir19 (Apr 4, 2007)

I had a problem with my 2227 where the floating compartment was leaking..the filters were not used for about 6 months and the sealant rings had shrunk a bit causing leaks....quick fix was to use plumbing sealent tape (thin white stuff) that you normally use on threads and I just wrapped all around the sealant rings..running smooth now


----------

